# Sky3DS Blue button w/



## Jacob Watson (Sep 21, 2015)

10/26 Sold!Q Thanks for the interest and thanks to midget35 for the smooth sale.

Forgive me if this is not allowed/not in the right place. I bought an authentic blue button sky3ds a few weeks ago. But after only playing a single game on it I had to sell my new 3ds xl. Now Im left with a sky3ds I can't use. Looking to sell the card plus a 16gb sandisk high speed micro sd (only card of the three I tried that performed flawlessly) Asking for $65 shipped to your front door (provided that's in the continental US.)


----------



## Jacob Watson (Sep 29, 2015)

Bump! Price drop would like to sell soon. Its just sitting around not getting used.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow $65 is really a good price for Sky3ds, but I already have one.


----------



## Jacob Watson (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks, its just gathering dust on a shelf so id rather let someone get a good deal then hold on to it on the hope I might get another 3ds.


----------



## ac3ds (Oct 14, 2015)

How would the money transaction go?


----------



## Jacob Watson (Oct 14, 2015)

Would take payment over PayPal as a gift or buyer cover fees.


----------



## Globoxthe2 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello! I'd be very interested in purchasing this from you, despite it being a while later. Fingers crossed, because my only payment option is Paypal, and it's become very clear I won't find an actual Vendor that will accept it.

Only problem being, I'm in Canada, so we'd have to work out some sort of shipment shenanigans I suppose!


----------



## Jacob Watson (Oct 26, 2015)

Sold!


----------

